

Show HN: Small.io, Micro services for your web apps - mskierkowski
http://small.io/
Sick of dealing with monolithic code? Small.io is a collection of simple services for common tasks so you can easily develop web apps.
======
ArekDymalski
Maciej, did you intentionally called both free and paid plans 'Startup'?
Anyway, it's nice idea.

~~~
mskierkowski
No. Thanks for the catch.

